# 2012 Farmall 95 Fuel Tank Leak



## Tim Stoughton (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello,

My Farmall 95 has recently developed a fuel leak at the drain plug for the fuel tank. My dealer told me there was a service bulletin issued for this problem and sold me a new plug and washer. He stated it was made of a different material and should solve the problem. I installed the new plug and washer and monitored it for leaks and it appeared to fix the issue. However, after using the tractor the leak has returned. Not sure why this is happening. I have never messed with this plug until this issue and it seems weird to me it would just start leaking. The plug is plastic with a rubber washer and the fuel tank is plastic with metal threads. Any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe little Teflon tape might help on plug thread...little tape.


----------



## Tim Stoughton (Oct 9, 2017)

Thomas said:


> Maybe little Teflon tape might help on plug thread...little tape.


Yes I tried that as well without success.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Tim, welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

When teflon tape doesn't work, I use a pipe thread sealant (teflon based). Let it sit for 24 hrs before putting fuel in the tank.


----------



## Tim Stoughton (Oct 9, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Tim, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> When teflon tape doesn't work, I use a pipe thread sealant (teflon based). Let it sit for 24 hrs before putting fuel in the tank.


Okay I will try that. Thanks!


----------

